# what gecko pair to get next



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a few nice little geckos now and was wondering on poeples thoughts on what i ideal next pair would to get to get some nice looking babies from.
Not really sure what would go better together.

Please post your ideal pair and what you would get from them when they breed.
Any help would be great as i am just trying to get a hang on these morphs but have a hell of a long way to go.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats quite a large scope question.... all depends what you are after really? What budget?

Bell albino combo morphs are getting more and more popular (Bell sunglow, snow/supersnow bells, RADARs etc) and it seems more people are getting into Rainwater albinos.

Nice tangerines will always be popular, especially the "extreme" tangerines (TUGs Tangerine Tornadoes, JMGs Blood hypos etc)

Alot of efforts seem to be attempting to breed the yellow out of mack snows, to get them crisp white and black. Finding a pair of white mack snows will always be a good buy imo.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers.
Not really sure on the budget,(how do you put a budget if they look good)The only budget in my house is 
((DONT TELL THE MISSES))LOL
What would you put together from what i have


*Males*

Mack snow bell albino
APTOR
Tremper Albino
Normal

*Females*

SHCTB
Patternless Eclipse
Reverse stripe
Mack snow (bouble het tremper and albino)

Or any suggestions of what i could get to go with any of mine.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wingsy said:


> *Males*
> 
> Mack snow bell albino
> APTOR
> ...


A visual bell albino female would be good for the male MS bell. Maybe a nice male tangerine hypo/super hypo for the SHTCT female.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Balbino snow.
Snow HET Talbino,Balbino.

Talbino patternless reverse striped.
Eclipse Patternless reverse striped.

Talbino normal.
Reverse striped.

Normal.
Super hypo.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

What would i get if i bred a 
*Enigma het raptor (male)*
* to my *
*Reverse stripe or pattenless eclipse (females)*
What of the offspring would breed back together to get the best results?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that your reverse striped in the pictire in your sig on the right ?.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes it is,and the patternless eclipse on the left.
Y? 
Your going to tell me now it not what i thought it is arnt you.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> Yes it is,and the patternless eclipse on the left.
> Y?
> Your going to tell me now it not what i thought it is arnt you.


1/ It's Eclipse patternless striped or Eclipse patternless reverse striped.A Eclipse patternless is a double recessive morph.A eclipse patternless reverse striped is a recesssive + polygeneic morph.

2/You are right it not what you thought it was.It is't a Reverse striped but infact a Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse:2thumb:.









[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse X Eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Normal HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Aberrant HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.

[1C]Enigma HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma aberrant HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
------
[2C]Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse X Eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

[1C]Enigma HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma aberrant HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
======
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse = .

Normal HET Talbino,Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.
------
[2C]Enigma HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse = .


[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Does that mean i would get better results from that pairing seeming that there is a difference in the hets.
Is there a way of showing me the differences in picture form between the two different outcomes that i would have from these different females.
I am only just trying to get my head round simple genetics and pictures seem to teach me better than a list because i get lost very easily.
Is the other gecko morph correct then or or that misslead as well.I am only going by what they were sold as.








Her left eye is all black and the other is a snake eye.Is she a good example or a poor one.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> image
> Her left eye is all black and the other is a snake eye.Is she a good example or a poor one.


She's a very good example of a Eclipse paternless reverse striped:2thumb:.

These's a hell of o lot of pictures.Way to meny to find.Best bet would be is tell you what the babys are as and when you get thm.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers for info gazz.
Good to now they are ok.Just looking for a few more now ready for next year.


----------

